# Scream Team Prosthetics



## Spooky Chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

Wow,, I've never herd of Scream Team.. Is this a new company? Or have they been around a while? I'm interested in checking them out. Is there a website?


----------



## Wolfenhowie (Oct 14, 2002)

Do a search on "The Scream Team", they do have a site. I opted for their "Dead Lee" appliance. All I can say is WOW!


----------



## Sandman (Sep 26, 2003)

Wolfenhowie,
I noticed you said you opted for the "Dead Lee" appliance, did you receive this yet? I'm just wondering about the quality of the products.

(BTW, this is my first post, hi everyone [)] )


----------



## Wolfenhowie (Oct 14, 2002)

Yes I did and welcome! The foam feels SOOO real. I also ordered the makeup kit. From what I have seen, The scream Team offers a big selection. Boneyard Effects also has a good line-up. I would suggest looking at both and deciding what you like better. The price is about the same. I cannot wait to use it!


----------



## Ooogiboogie (Sep 28, 2003)

Jen and I have been looking at the Scream Team for quite some time now trying to come up with a good costume this year. For those who need it here is the addy:

http://www.screamteam.com/

I think Im going with the NightWalker this year.


----------



## Kickthefog (Oct 16, 2003)

Yes, I've used the scream team's stuff before. EXCELLENT quality! Do not hesitate to buy from them, they are very good.
Pat


----------

